
Evolution from a Virus's View (2007) - d0mine
https://evolution.berkeley.edu/evolibrary/news/071201_adenovirus
======
d0mine
"..wider testing, more hand-washing stations, increased attention to
sanitization, and isolation of patients is helping to reduce the transmission
of the disease and, in the process, may favor the evolution of less virulent
strains of the virus."

